# Fracino Cherub Brewing Temperature



## lukeap69 (Apr 23, 2013)

Cherub is on my shortlist of machines I am planning to purchase within few months time. I have a couple of questions to those who own this machine or those who have knowledge about it. What is the default brewing temp? How can the brewing temp be adjusted?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 23, 2013)

Nevermind. I have already purchased a Musica lux.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SweeneyTodd (Jan 4, 2013)

Interesting. Why did you go for the Musica as opposed to the Cherub?

I have neither, I'm just interested like


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 23, 2013)

I got a good deal brand new; lux version only for £200 more. Further, I like the looks of the Musica. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------

